# Help me in California !



## bjungx007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wanted: I am looking for a German Shepherd puppy to live with and grow with my family. I have experience raising a golden retriever and Siberian husky. Ive wanted a German Shepherd since I was young and am now actively seeking for a rescue pup German Shepherd. 

I wanted to get a buddy for my 2 year old husky that is well behaved And also for protection(our house was attempted to be broken into for the 2nd time)

If you know of any puppies please forward me any information. I live in Los angeles county 91745 California 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure if you are close to her or not, but I am 'in awe' of Kim's Justk9's..
JustK9s | Kistha Haus German Shepherds and Pembroke Welsh Corgi I know Robin here on the board has a couple of her dogs and recommends her to

oops and I see you'd like to RESCUE! Good for you!!! I'm sure you'll get some hits on rescues, but it may be rather hard to find a puppy..good luck in your search


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I know Coastal Rescue does a lot of good work. They save dogs out of the California Shelters all the time. 

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue Orange County Chapter

If you want to get a shelter dog yourself.... 

This little girl 10 months is at Devore but she has possible hip problems. 
INDIGO - ID#A556418 (available 4/4) MEDICAL (POSSIBLE HIP DYSPLASIA) INDIGO DOES NOT NEED RESCUE ONLY PULLER. SHE CAN BE ADOPTED BY ANYONE WHO SIGNS MEDICAL WAIVER**

Devore Shelter at 19777 Shelter Way, Devore, CA 92407 in San Bernardino County, CA 92407: (909) 386-9820, ext 0.


----------



## bjungx007 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks guys! Ill look into your suggestions, the reason why im looking for a pup is i have a 3 year old in the house and id like the dog to socialize with her growing up.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bjungx007 said:


> thanks guys! Ill look into your suggestions, the reason why im looking for a pup is i have a 3 year old in the house and id like the dog to socialize with her growing up.


You are probably not going to find a little, little pup in rescue. They have a lot of older pups. I'll keep my eyes open on Facebook, I get the rescue posts all the time.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

bjungx007 said:


> thanks guys! Ill look into your suggestions, the reason why im looking for a pup is i have a 3 year old in the house and id like the dog to socialize with her growing up.


Since you have a young child in your home and have a need for a dog with a particular type of temperament, please reconsider the idea that a puppy will necessarily like children simply by growing up with one. 

I tell people all the time that when they have set in concrete needs, such as a dog that is good with children, their best bet is to look for an adult dog that already has shown the behavior/temperament they are looking for. A puppy growing up with a child is a nice concept, but sometimes it just does not end up as well as it was intended. 

If you are already interested in adopting from a rescue, please take a look at the more settled adults. I would not adopt a dog straight from a shelter. It is very, very difficult to get an adequate read on actual temperament on a dog that is in a shelter. This is especially true of German Shepherds, who are notorious for shutting down in shelters. What you see in the shelter is very often not what you are living with a month alter. I have taken a lot of dogs straight from a shelter, where I worked with them and observed them daily for several weeks, and into my home as a foster. The difference in the observed/perceived temperament in the shelter and the actual behavior in my home was amazing. 

My advice would be to go with a breed specific rescue and look only at dogs that have been in their foster home for more than three weeks. Ideally you would want to look at dogs that have been living in a busy foster home, with other dogs and children.

Good luck with your search. I am sure that your perfect companion is out there!
Sheilah


----------



## bjungx007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you again for the responses guys, it is giving me a lot of insight and helping me make a smarter choices!


----------

